# My mortgage finished today!!



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What a great feeling, all done with an endownment taken out 20 years ago, I wouldn't do it today though.

There are some advantages being an old git ;D ;D

Graham


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

Think about all the equity sitting there doing nowt !!

Look into my eyes  and repeat after me....

" I want to remortgage and buy a 911 Turbo GT2"

                 

sTTu


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

sTTu, don't tempt me please ;D

Graham


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

DO IT ! DO IT !

and buy one of those boats in the piccy of ya car !

sTTu


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

And how about a plane to complete them?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Guess who's buying the drinks at the next Kneesworth meet then?  ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

As you won't be there Paul, I'll buy you one and drink it for you ;D

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

DOH! [smiley=bomb.gif]

I might have to come now!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Don't worry Graeme, I'll be there.

And i'll get a cab home. 

Clive


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Congrats Graham,

Just have them lining up on the bar when we all arrive ;D

Moley


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Smug git


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Bugger, I can see that the Kneesworth meet is gonna work out expensive ;D

Garry, I know your only joking because of the smiley (well I hope you are!) but I must admit that I did have second thoughts about posting this because there could be people on here who might be going through a bad patch at the moment and the last thing they want to here is something like this. You are absolutely right though, I cant help feeling a little smug but I think that after 20 years me and 'er indoors are entitled to a little bit of smugness 

Graham


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well done Love_iTT . Must be a fabby feeling. Now you can really live  We are looking forward to that day when we officially own our house and have the deeds aswell only 4 years for us 8).


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Abi, thanks for that. Four years is not that long but the last six months or so seemed to drag like hell for us, we were almost wishing our lives away, first counting off the months, then the weeks and then the days!! Sad. Anyway, glad its all over now, what a relief ;D

Graham


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> What a great feeling, all done with an endownment taken out 20 years ago, I wouldn't do it today though.
> 
> There are some advantages being an old git ;D ;D
> 
> Graham


Well if you find you have too much wonga floating about we won't be offended if you want to pay for our mortgage!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So Love_iTT  what will you spend your disposable cash on ;D or will you just bank the lot every month and have very very exosotic hols every other week and really expensive cars twice a year. Give us some ideas so we can share your enjoyment


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Don't know yet Abi but one thing is for sure, the theiving B*%$*^@s (AMP Pearl) knocked Â£10,000 off the final payment 3 months prior to maturity, it still left us with a good end figure but AMP Pearl will not be getting another penny from me on pensions etc, nor will any other company. I know that this has happened across the whole finance industry and many are in the same boat as me (us), it just seemed so unfair to do this to us 3 months before maturity.

So to answer your question after that little rant, spend some of it on a few things we've promised ourselves and just keep the rest under our control. OK, we wont make a fortune doing it that way but nor will the finance houses ;D

I was going to mention their name (AMP Pearl) on the forum before now in the flame room but I was becomming totally paranoid with them that I thought I had better not, now they've paid us, I don't give a damn who knows what a $hit company they are. You used to be able to have a representative call on you to discuss things but they made them all redundant about a year ago and so all you get now is a voice on the end of a telephone at their call centre, your not even allowed to speak to the same person again, whoever you get through to when you next phone in is the person you speak to. Absolute rubbish company. 

Sorry for the rant

Graham


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> I did have second thoughts about posting this because there could be people on here who might be going through a bad patch at the moment and the last thing they want to here is something like this.


Why would they NOT want to hear it? Be proud of your success. Well done and the very best of luck to you! If things are not so great for one person, this ought not to stop them from being happy for another person..

At the end of the day you either worked hard or were very lucky. Either way you were able to pay off your mortgage and can now RELAX  Very happy for your...

phoTToniq (only 25 years to go before I will be making the same post!  )


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I know what your saying but I just felt that if someone was having a rough time then this might seem as if I'm rubbing their nose in it - which I didn't want to do, anyway m8, thanks for you kind comments, much appreciated and I guess luck and hard work played a very important part in it.

Graham


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Graham - 
Good news - heaven knows what's mods will be in the pipeline now! 
I set myself a goal when I moved into Sales to pay off my mortgage by the time I was 40 - well that didn't quite happen but solely because we moved house twice and doubled the mortgage each time.
Treat you & Mrs Love-iTT to a slap up dinner at Mrs Miggins Pie Shop!
Rob


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or you could buy Mrs Love_iTT a nice new TT so you have matching his and hers


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Funny you should say that Abi, look what Mrs Love_iTT was doing a couple of weekends ago

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/Pic-1.jpg

A brand new Chrysler PT Cruiser Limited in Cranberry, I bought the number plate for her 40th birthday (a few years back now ;D). Not a TT I know but thats what she wanted.

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Graham,

You've changed a bit since I last saw you 

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh Boy...... that is still a posey car . I love the colour that is pretty unique aswell . Lucky Mrs Love_iTT  . So could she convert you possibly so you have a matching one to match her's possibly as your 'run about' or will your TT be 'just the run about' after your have taken the yaught via the Roller to the river to moor it hehehe ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Graham,

I don't get this.

How come a man of such a style, driving a modern car such as the TTR allowed the wife to get a butt ugly PT?

You are certainly miles ahead on the car ownership.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Moley every time I see your picture of your car it looks like you have taken it at the end of a hot [smiley=sunny.gif] hot [smiley=sunny.gif] Hot [smiley=sunny.gif] HOt [smiley=sunny.gif] HOT sunny day ;D. It is a nice pictures too [smiley=sunny.gif] .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

PT's are pretty trendy Vlastan ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

PTs are the ugly bastards on the British streets!!

I mean, since when do the Americans design trendy cars?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> PTs are the ugly bastards on the British streets!!
> 
> I mean, since when do the Americans design trendy cars?


Thank you for your kind words Vlastan, much appreciated - I will pass them onto Mrs. Love_iTT. I am sure this will make her have even more respect and esteem for you than she did before. 

Oh I also forgot to say that the chap in the picy is the salesman and not me ;D He's far too young to be me!!

Graham


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Graham

Contragulations, hope your mortgage free period last longer than ours did. 

Extension on house currently nearing completion means back to a mortgage after nearly a whole year  off.

gavin


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

> Extension on house currently nearing completion means back to a mortgage after nearly a whole year Â  off.


Well, i guess you are only paying a fraction of what Vlastan currently is for the extension he got [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If Vlastan isn't careful with his choice of words he will end up in the 'dog house' with his Mrs ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Thank you for your kind words Vlastan, much appreciated - I will pass them onto Mrs. Love_iTT. I am sure this will make her have even more respect and esteem for you than she did before.
> 
> Oh I also forgot to say that the chap in the picy is the salesman and not me ;D He's far too young to be me!!
> 
> Graham


Do you actually like this PT?

Your wife doesn't know me...so how could she have an opinion about me?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> Do you actually like this PT?
> 
> Your wife doesn't know me...so how could she have an opinion about me?


She may have read the forum and values her sphincter!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Vlastan, I can understand you not liking the PT, I think its one of those cars you either love or hate, we wanted something practical as the TTR is not really the ideal car for going to the tip ;D we looked at the VW Sharon, Renault and a few others but thought that the PT was practical as well as being different. We're going to the the Lakes shortly so we'll see how it fairs with carting luggage and four people around.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Isn't life great when one persons ideal car is the totally opposite for someone else. I guess the same goes for other more personal tastes as well.

Each to there own..... Â ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Exactly m8, no one is right, no one is wrong, just different ideas and tastes. Thats what makes the world go round. ;D

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

So do I qualify for a second drink as well [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Only if you turn up ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Talking of difference and opposites in taste, it is a bit like being married! You know, opposites attract and all ;D.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I think the PT is great - as another car ;D

Hope you have my second drink lined up [smiley=cheers.gif]

Moley


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I think the PT is great - as another car Â ;D
> 
> Hope you have my second drink lined up Â [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Moley


Gee man...look what people would do and say for free drink!! ;D

Graham the Chryslers don't perform well in crash tests...did you know this?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> Graham the Chryslers don't perform well in crash tests...did you know this?


Don't crash...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I did check out the crash tests (after we got the car!!) and its the Chrsler Voyager which was like our entry into the Eurovision Song Contest - Nil points - very bad. But the PT came out quite well, the major concern was the lower leg areas, shins and feet but above that was all OK, so if you ever see me hobbling around with no feet you know whats happened.

Graham


----------

